# messing around with ink jet transparency



## windrivermaiden (Feb 28, 2008)

I went to Staples to get their lovely store brand ink jet tranparency film to do some transfers but they didn't have any. So, I bought this instead: 3M-CG3460. 

Not EVEN conducive to doing the traditional wet transfer where one lays the gelatin side of the transparency on to a sheet of damp paper causing the image to transfer to the paper in a very water color sort of way. It *seems *that the 3M transparency has an ink receptor film that isn't gelatin but rather some sort of micro-porous plastic. BUT, Never to be subdued by product that doesn't work the way I want...I came up with a technique to part that silly little film layer from the plastic backing and adhere it to paper.

Results....as sort of modernish polaroid emulsion transfer image. 







Coffee for Two with Green M&M's​ 
I'm writing up a tutorial and I will post it next week. Life permitting.:lmao:


----------



## terri (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I'd say you forced it to do your bidding, Crystal - it looks great! :thumbup: My husband was into trying inkjet transfers for a time, but he had poor success with our Epson 2200. What printer do you use? 

I look forward to reading the tutorial!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 4, 2008)

I have an epson stylus Photo 1400. I think with this process the drying time and the excessive sats are crucial to the process working. As is patience.
Dang patience! I want it NOW!


----------



## terri (Mar 10, 2008)

windrivermaiden said:


> I have an epson stylus Photo 1400. I think with this process the drying time and the excessive sats are crucial to the process working. As is patience.
> *Dang patience! I want it NOW*!


Why don't you shoot digital, then? :twisted:



:turns to flee before Crystal can throw something:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 11, 2008)

You mean, my impatience is going to get me kicked to the "dark side" (digital) ...Out of the fun zone of alternative.:lmao:

Yeah right! this is just to take up down time while my gum prints are washing!:lmao:


----------



## terri (Mar 11, 2008)

> this is just to take up down time while my gum prints are washing!:lmao:


ooo, new ones?    Can't wait to see 'em!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 11, 2008)

Just one, a wedding portrait. today Layer 3 cyan.


----------

